# SS report 11-27 crappie eveywhere



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The crappie are on one hot bite! We took Jerry and Virgil out today, who are Sunbeams boys, and we caught 50 very nice crappie.
It was very cool fishing with them as it turned out Lee knew Virgil from Livingston ISD, 
















and do you 2coolers know that Sunbeam helped build Triple Creek Marina?
I have been launching there to crappie fish for about 8 years and have always thought "I bet this was a jumping joint back in the first years of the lake". Sunbeam validated that fact and said that it was full of crappie fishermen from all over the state in the spring back in those days.
The crappie bite that is going on now is awesome. We fished around several other boats today and all were boating crappie. 
So get out and catch you some!
SS


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey SS we had to go fishing at walmart today...black friday....just won't be right to sit out on a nice creek pulling in crappie.....nope....had to go get in the crowd at walmart...in katy....get into a good scrape or two because someone cut in line in front of you......bump some buggie's around......
but tomorrow.....it might be different...
save some for me


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I was a witness to the action myself. We had a great day thanks to Loy. Seems like everybody in the creek had some action. I can highly recommend to anyone that wants to get in on the crappie bite give Loy a call and book a trip. You will have a great time and catch some fine eating fish.


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

YOU MAKE ME SICK SS! just kidding, good catch!! In your thread header, you said "crappie everywhere." Well, not at WRC. That's for sure. Man, what a depressing day!! Glad you got into em.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah I was very surprised SH, would have bet the farm on a good bite up there too. Sunbeam made a good observation about the logging up there, logging muddies the water as bad as plowing does.
The white bass can't be far from making a run though, then WRC will give up the gold.
My tilt/trim is broken and I have the parts ordered, should be here this week, if you are fishing next week end give me a holler, maybe I can help you find some fish.
SS


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

Sounds good SS. I'm not going this weekend but maybe the next. Gotta go out of town for a family thing this weekend. But I will give you a holla next chance I get to go. I'd rather wait until closer to Christmas to give those WB a chance to get up in there good, if that's ok with you. With the new baby, I don't get to go but one a month or so. I know, depressing huh. It's all good, he's well worth it. I just can't wait till he gets old enough to go with us.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm ready when you are SH, it usually is right around Christmas that they show up. 
I may go up that way catfishing soon if the weather settles down some. Right after a rain there can be the best R&R catfishing there is.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice crappie SS, keep up the good work, those fish hate to see you coming


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> I'm ready when you are SH, it usually is right around Christmas that they show up.
> I may go up that way catfishing soon if the weather settles down some. Right after a rain there can be the best R&R catfishing there is.


Oh yea!! I love me some catfishin too. Hense the name "Slimyhand." I promise to give you a call.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Loy, We are going to try and fish monday or tuesday for some crappie up there. We will be launching from Broken Arrow marina so if you see me up there, point me in the right direction. I will be in my Kenner with that old man that I fish with. He has been wanting to go up there and I told him I would take him for his birthday. He turned 78 last thursday. We want to see if we can get some of those Lake Kivingston crappie like you guys have caught. Also we noticed a few whites in the river channel on Conroe way up north. North of Stubblefield, so it should not be long before they are running good.

Matt


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Matt...PM sent


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Meadowlark, PM received. Thanks !!

Matt


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Matt I'm still without a boat, the folks said the part will be here Monday, so i should be back on the water by Tuesday, I'm betting MDLRK is going give you good direction on either the whites or crappie. It has to be close to a white bass run in a week or so.
I will be headed out today in a friends boat for crappie, maybe have a report later


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

SS, It is close to the white bass run. We have picked up a few on the north end of Conroe. If you don't get your boat fixed by tuesday, you can go with us. I also have a 19 ft V Series Carolina Skiff in my yard that I can use. I just don't like the Skiff and would rather use my Kenner. The Skiff belongs to a friend that does not use it and needed a place to store it. It's a not an old boat and it has a 4 stoke Suzuki on it that runs so quiet I don't know it's running when I start the BS ing. I run it some times on Conroe just to keep it in good shape. If I take the boat out and it needs anything my friend pays for it, such as a new battery. I guess I should take advantage of having it and use it but I really like my Kenner. I will let you guys know when the whites start on the north end of Conroe in case you want to come this way. Also I will be checking below the Livingston dam in a week or so for the big blues. If the water will go down a little more we should start cathin some really nice blues on rod and reel.
Meadowlark did help me out and as usuall anytime I am out and you guys need something just let me know.

Matt


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Who thinks it is time to hit White Rock Creek for white bass?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats on the great fish and great to see people taking kids out fishing whom might not get the chance. WTG!!!


----------

